# radio unit for 2009 tiida



## amitidda (Feb 25, 2013)

hi, i have a 2009 hatchback tidda. its a "business" model. no double din multimedia (currently). is it possible to fit in a double din that was removed from a 2012 nissan qashqai? thank you.http://www.junkyard.co.il/upload/20121006225306928.jpg


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

i think the best way check it they have the same wires or height.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

You have a 1-din unit and you want 2-din?


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

first you should check whether the two screen size are the same, and all the connectors and wires are the same .In addiotion, don't leave out the supply voltage


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

Guess so he wants two but what will you do of two?


----------



## sophietang (Jun 25, 2013)

you can choose the special model for your tiida. maybe you can check the one :Special DVD with GPS for Nissan TIIDA/ LIVINA/ GENISS/ SYLPHY


----------

